# Allatoona Dam Flood Gates Open



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Sep 23, 2009)

Just amazing to see and hear in person, the sound is thunderous and does not translate here. 


<object width="400" height="300"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=6728880&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=6728880&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="400" height="300"></embed></object><p>Allatoona Dam Flood Gates from smokymtnsmoke on Vimeo.</p>


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 24, 2009)

That was good I bet they will keep them open for some time


----------



## fi8shmasty (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Lorri (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.  Awesome.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 24, 2009)

I bet that is really impressive in person, cause it's pretty darn good here.  Thanks for sharing.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 24, 2009)

That's a whole bunch of moving water!  Sounds like a mini Niagara!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks alot, now I gotta go potty


----------

